# Liver and Onions



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing better than wild game liver and onions.

Greasy, salty and sky-high in cholesteral and iron, fried liver is a fall treat and like my long-gone great uncle-in-law use to say "It's so f-in hot hunting today all we may have left is the liver boys"....ah...well...actually he never said that...uh...wait a minute, I don't even know if I have a great-uncle-in-law.

My top ten big game livers:
1. young whitetail doe
2. elk calf
3. young mule deer doe 
4. caribou
5. mature whitetail doe
6. cow elk
7. mule deer buck
8. spike elk
9. mature whitetail buck
10. cow Shiras moose (I'll pass on Canadian or Alaskan moose liver; ick)
29. old bull elk

There's no surprise that antelope is not on the list. I've tried and tried, but just can't do it.

Ya just gotta love liver: no fat, no hair, no bones and you can cut it any which-a-way ya want; there's no grain. You can throw it in a WalMart bag, lay it in the dirt, hang it from a tree; and it doesn't need to be kept in a cooler. If it gets "old" you can use it for catfish, bear, fox, or coyote bait. Liver repels flies and the Sioux would put pieces of the tasty organ on elk necks and bung holes while they were waiting for the women to bring up the 4-wheelers. 

My dog "Lily" just loves cooked liver and I call her "Lily-livered" with much delight.

*Here's one way to prepare it:
Run hot water over the liver and then skin it. You gotta skin liver.
Remove all the tubes and blood vessels.
Cut it into 1/4" thick slices.
Soak it in salted milk for an hour or two (nothing wrong with 24 hours in a zip-lock bag)
Mix your favorite spices such as pepper, garlic salt, cayenne with a cup of flour.
Dredge the liver slices in the spiced-flour.
Fry in bacon grease or hot oil in a hot skillet until brown on all sides. 
Reduce heat and add sliced onions.
Mix 2 tbsp of flour with 2 cups of cold milk or water and add to the liver.
Simmer until the onions are clear and the liver is medium well done.
Stir once in a while to keep the gravy from sticking.
Serve over mashed potatoes, those instant ones are fine.*

One calf elk liver will feed 6 farmers from Illinois or 43 big game hunters from Salt Lake County. 

Funny, when I was a punk I backpacked all the time. My signature at the trailheads was "Skin yer liver dude". One of the Forest Service guys called me "the liver dude".


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Not big game, but goat liver is pretty good too...
I was surprised because they were being used to clear out poison oak/ivy...


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

i love liver and onions just the way good described, served with buttered toast and Heinz 57...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

you make it sound so good but it looks like a lot of work for an animals oil filter!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The easy way is to just to rinse it under some water then just slice it into 1/4" pieces. Dredge it in some flower and throw it into the frying pan with oil and sliced onions. Brown it and then place a lid on the frying pan and turn the heat way down low and cook it until done.


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks,Goob 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Come across this chart that shows the vitamins and minerals in beef liver compared to an apple, carrots and red meat:









see: http://chriskresser.com/natures-most-potent-superfood/

breakfast:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Oh yea!! Thats a breakfast!! Rye toast?:EAT:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, this brings back memories, I loved going to deer camp as a boy and went many years before I was old enough to hunt and that was our breakfast opening morning of the deer hunt for many years.

I didn't realize as a youngster just how fresh that liver was I always wondered where some of the older men went after sundown:shock:

But as I got older and realized what was going on I also found out it was not illegal to poach if you were from Paragonah or Parowan

Most of those guys have left this world but those were some great fixin's for breakfast.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

bowgy said:


> Wow, this brings back memories, I loved going to deer camp as a boy and went many years before I was old enough to hunt and that was our breakfast opening morning of the deer hunt for many years.
> 
> I didn't realize as a youngster just how fresh that liver was I always wondered where some of the older men went after sundown:shock:
> 
> ...


 It was not illegal in Meadow either:mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

LIVER = GAG A MAGGOT


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You haven't lived until you see drag marks coming out of the woods after a hunter has shot a deer off of the side of the road. You then stop and grab a bag and head off into the woods to find the gut pile in the hopes that the liver and heart will still be there. Then there it is in all it's glory. You cut the liver out along with the heart and place them into the bag knowing that liver and onions will be cooking that night for dinner. 

Yummm


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

My mom made special bags for dad and I to carry the liver in.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A few years back after taking a spike elk with my bow I was field dressing it and as I was cutting out the liver and bagging it my hunting buddy looked at me and said: " I don't know how anybody can eat an animals garbage disposal":grin:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Man do I love liver&#8230; my favorite on the mountain meal.

:EAT:

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*get yer Riboflavin here*



wyogoob said:


> Come across this chart that shows the vitamins and minerals in beef liver compared to an apple, carrots and red meat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why take vitamins?

.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Raised up on liver and onions...didn't much like it then...don't much like it now. But, when it was served, I ate it, but tried to heap as many onions on it as I could. Mom, bless her heart, soon learned that you can't cook too many onions. Now, can any among you honestly say that the liver is better than the onions???


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Begone Satan


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Do you have a cook book out yet that I can buy!?!!??



wyogoob said:


> Nothing better than wild game liver and onions.
> 
> Greasy, salty and sky-high in cholesteral and iron, fried liver is a fall treat and like my long-gone great uncle-in-law use to say "It's so f-in hot hunting today all we may have left is the liver boys"....ah...well...actually he never said that...uh...wait a minute, I don't even know if I have a great-uncle-in-law.
> 
> ...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

muleydeermaniac said:


> Do you have a cook book out yet that I can buy!?!!??


This is good:

_"One calf elk liver will feed 6 farmers from Illinois or 43 big game hunters from Salt Lake County. :grin:"
_
I am working on a cookbook called "Recipes for the Apocalypse". It's really good but way too political for the UWN. All I can say is it will be published in English, Russian and Korean.

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Does anyone else find it hilarious to see how much Lost hates liver?

It tastes really metallic to me, so its not my preferred menu item but Lost must have had a bad experience with it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Does anyone else find it hilarious to see how much Lost hates liver?
> 
> It tastes really metallic to me, so its not my preferred menu item but Lost must have had a bad experience with it.


Had hepatitis in 2nd grade. Had to eat liver every day and get blood drawn 2-3 times a week. To this day I hate liver more than anything else and have a phobia about needles. Ask anyone in my family


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I will admit that when I pulled the liver out of my coues deer I wondered what it was. It was a lot darker color than a mule deer liver but dang was it good.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Here is a nice meal we had not long ago, Very young mule deer liver, not sliced, soaked overnight in buttermilk, pan fried sloooowww in butter(LOTS of butter), still a tad pink--mmmmm :hungry: with lots of onions and potatoes.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Here is a nice meal we had not long ago, Very young mule deer liver, not sliced, soaked overnight in buttermilk, pan fried sloooowww in butter(LOTS of butter), still a tad pink--mmmmm :hungry: with lots of onions and potatoes.


Then feed the liver to the dogs and feast on onion and potatoes !!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Then feed the liver to the dogs and feast on onion and potatoes !!!!


I can't believe with what you folks down in Louisiana eat that you would turn your nose up to some nice fresh deer liver.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> I can't believe with what you folks down in Louisiana eat that you would turn your nose up to some nice fresh deer liver.


See a few posts above why. I love ****, tree rat, swamp rabbits, frog, gator, any kind of fish, seafood, turtle, armadillo etc but I draw the line at liver. I would like to try possum at least once....just never wanted to skin one and cook it myself....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Here is a nice meal we had not long ago, Very young mule deer liver, not sliced, soaked overnight in buttermilk, pan fried sloooowww in butter(LOTS of butter), still a tad pink--mmmmm :hungry: with lots of onions and potatoes.


Is that "my" gun in your avatar?

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Is that "my" gun in your avatar?
> 
> .


Just wanted to see if ya noticed.:mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Had hepatitis in 2nd grade. Had to eat liver every day and get blood drawn 2-3 times a week. To this day I hate liver more than anything else and have a phobia about needles. Ask anyone in my family


Had to finally break down today and go in for a blood test. First one in at least 10 years. Told the vampire that it was very possible that I would have some nasty effects from the needle. He asked the other vampire to come in and watch me in case I passed out. He was really quick and I barely survived. I'll be damned if I am going to go anywhere around liver though...


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I quite like liver. But, the wife won't have anything to do with it. 
So I rarely get to have it. 
Used to get it at restaurants when out to eat once in while. 
Haven't found one that serves it in quite while. 
So I have to be happy having some after a hunt. 
Mom used to make a great creamed liver, believe it or not......:mrgreen:
The gravy it made was outstanding on mashed potatoes.


----------

